# Random scramble generator



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,

This afternoon, I wrote a random scramble generator in C++. I've finished the first year of my computer science study, so this was just to see if I could actually program something useful. 
The user is asked to give the amount of scrambles he desires and a scramble length (>= 20). The program then randomly creates moves and writes those to a .txt file.

Downloadlink for the .exe file
Downloadlink for the .cpp file

Feel free to take a look at the cpp file and give me tips/comments. Thanks 

Edit: I will actually use this for BLD. I like to have the scrambles when doing BLD, but I haven't found a program yet that just creates a bunch of scrambles.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I haven't found a program yet that just creates a bunch of scrambles.



PPT, CCT, etc all create scrambles, so is it a problem that they don't "just" do that?


----------



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2011)

I needed a printable page with like ~100 scrambles for BLD. I don't think Prisma Puzzle Timer can do that.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2011)

This one creates a PDF with 100 scrambles (50 on each page):
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/tools/scramble3x3/
Reload to produce more scrambles.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice. Yet, I have one sheet with 114 scrambles now. 
What do you think of my code? Is 20 * picking a random move (+ throwing away things like F' F2 or R' L2 R) good enough to call it a 'random scramble'?


----------



## Walter Souza (Nov 12, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I needed a printable page with like ~100 scrambles for BLD. I don't think Prisma Puzzle Timer can do that.


 
Yes, it can. There is an 'Export...' button on the scramble queue window.

Prisma has some scramblers you might be interested in (corners only, edges only, single sticker cycle).


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Is 20 * picking a random move (+ throwing away things like F' F2 or R' L2 R) good enough to call it a 'random scramble'?


 
25 has been the standard since at least 2003 or so, I think 20 is bad and one shouldn't practice with that. Ideally, though, use a random state scrambler (like Prisma's).


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 23, 2015)

What does the program look like? I'd like to see if I can create my own but I'm not used to computer language, only scientific calculator.


----------

